# Separated-But-Never-Married with Child



## follow_his_word (Oct 20, 2007)

I've found soooo many resources, articles, and "how-tos" about families going through divorce with children, blending families, etc.

But what happens if the mother and father were never married and separated before the child could understand/remember?

My boyfriend has a 4 year-old daughter from a previous relationship. They dated on and off a couple of times before and when she was born, but officially separated before she was a year old. Things have been difficult, he was very young when she was born, the mother a few years older, and now he and I are together and planning to become engaged at some point in the near future.

Anyone else in a similar situation? It's simply not the same as dealing with a divorced couple.

~ Lost in Louisiana


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Tell me what the problem is.

Does he pay support?

Does he see the child? If not does he want to?

draconis


----------

